
Evolving Deep Neural Networks - ofrancon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.00548
======
vickyblocker
Very interesting. Nice work!

------
richardsternin
Good job, folks!

------
olanna
Nicely done!

------
johnowens
Excellent

------
lferrand
Nice job

------
Maximino
Nice, very interesting results.

